# New bindings!? please reply fast



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

why are you in such a hurry?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

haha because i've been trying to order bindings for the last 2 days and everytime I have actually placed an order I get an e-mail saying theyre sold out or not in my size. I'm living in a small town in Newfoundland so I have to buy them online and I just kind of want to have a pair so when its starts to snow I will be ready.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ok. well i've heard good things about the T9 military white paisley bindings. Couldn't tell you about the others though as i don't know much about them. what kind of riding are you looking to do...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

rails and jumps mostly.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EDIT: Didnt see your edit, good call, thats what I have, they'll do you good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

kay sick i'm so stoked to get them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Union is rock solid. You should be happy with 'em. Love my Force DLX's without a doubt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

alright, have you guys ever used celsius boots? I ordered a pair of those too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're pretty killer, as far as quality of construction. Just remember not to buy them just cause they're a company you like. If I had to, I would have bought DC's in order to get boots that fit perfect (I dont like the company, at all). Luckily I didn't have to. My T1's are like heaven. Make sure to try them on and DO NOT compromise. Bad fitting boots can ruin the most epic of days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

CeeyMar said:


> alright, have you guys ever used celsius boots? I ordered a pair of those too.


wait...did you order them without having even tried them on in a local store first...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

unfortunantly...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd cancel that order if you can. If there's anyway you can go out and try boots on, go do it.

There's no reviews in the world that can tell you if boots will work for you or not. Only putting them on, and walking and running around to make sure they're comfortable and hold you securely can.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried on a pair of Celsius boots and they reminded me of 32's I used to wear. I was't a big fan but that's because they didn't fit as well for me as the Nitro MFM's I am using. That said, you really should try on the boots you're going to buy... I've made the mistake before and it sucks. On the other hand though if they do fit great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah, theres no good shops in my town and im not sure what St.Johns has to offer but St.Johns is also like 5 hours away, im really hoping they fit if not I can return them. Now im just praying they will fit good haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah but also remember not to settle. if they don't feel good, don't keep them. Don't be like, well they fit ok...but i don't wanna deal with shipping them back so i'll keep them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I just bought myself a pair of the Ride Beta MVMNT's I've heard only good things about these and the padding in the foot is supposed to make jumps feel amazing even when you land wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sold on Salomon. I have a pair of SPX88, SPI Pro and Relay Pro. Nothing bad to say about any of them.


----------

